# Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (46x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (25 Juni 2010)

*Selena Gomez wears a bikini to film scenes for 'Monte Carlo' with co-star Katie Cassidy who opts for a cover-up during the breaks in Monaco*



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 



THX to Everly
THX to oTTo​


----------



## General (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (17x)*



 fürs Girl


----------



## xwolf (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (17x)*

geniale bilder


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (17x)*











​


----------



## sharky 12 (26 Juni 2010)

*adds 16x*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (17x)*

*:thx: Dir sharky für das Klasse Update von Selena




*


----------



## walme (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (17x)*


----------



## Dakkar1000 (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (17x)*

Danke für die sehr sexy Bilder von der wunderschönen und süßen Selena


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez - in Bikini in Monaco 25.06.2010 (13x) Update 2*







 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Crash (26 Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir :thumbup:

:thx: euch für die Bilder


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2010)

Der Titel hätte etwas ausführlicher sein können  :thx:


----------



## Geldsammler (28 Juni 2010)

Die Bilder sind unglaublich schön,
hoffentlich kommt sie öfters mal zum Strand.


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2010)

Die hat ja noch Babyspeck


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (28 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## sway2003 (28 Juni 2010)

Heisssssss!


----------



## DRAGO (28 Juni 2010)

Immer wieder süss - thx !!!


----------



## megabit (29 Juni 2010)

vielen Dank


----------



## aaaa (16 Aug. 2010)

Die sieht einfach nur geil aus. ^^
Schöne Bilder.


----------



## canil (27 Sep. 2010)

:thx: für die Bilder!


----------



## Megaboy333 (13 Nov. 2010)

thx XD


----------



## marcolino20 (19 März 2014)

danke für den tollen beitrag


----------

